# Reliance CDMA and 4G Migration Woes



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

I'm from Reliance Kolkata CDMA Circle. CDMA service stopped on 24th May .. Now I've one ages old Reliance CDMA phone [ Nokia 2112 ] - 10 years and still kicking 

It has In built / Non removable SIM card or It's a Operator locked phone. Anyway, you can't put a sim card into this phone. Now I'm not getting any CDMA signal and I want to migrate to reliance 4G. So how am I suppose to keep my number and migrate to 4g ? Because as per Reliance website you need to SMS the 4G sims serial number from your existing CDMA phone :



> Reliance Mobile Prepaid
> 
> Recharge your existing CDMA connection with the 4G upgrade recharge. To know the upgrade recharge value please click here .
> 
> ...



Reliance Communications | 4

but if I don't get network coverage on CDMA phone how am I suppose to send the SMS for migration or even contact reliance CC ?

Anyone have any clue ??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2016)

Have you tried contacting their customer service ?


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2016)

yeah [ through e-mail ] but of no use.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2016)

come on, they're a telecom company, so ask them via phone lol


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2016)

Okay, will call up from my GSM number then.


----------



## funskar (May 26, 2016)

Rcdma service will stop from 1 june onwards except where it has mts spectrum ...
just get the benefit of 93 inr for 10gb 4g data until they launch officially and gives it for 599.
till now only customers with lyf handsets n rcdma port to 4g can njoy 4g


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 3, 2016)

i have been using a post paid CDMA voice connection since March 2003 and it is still working. they have sent me a free 4G SIM which i have registered using IVR. the deadlines are gone and the network is still working - just checked at 11.13AM 02 June 2016 at Lucknow UP (E).

you can visit any Reliance Mini Store / mobile store and ask there. they will help in migrating. can't say anything about the number as the service is stopped. as per their CC, if we migrate to 4G before stoppage, we will retain the number.


----------



## lutenic (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, even i have a R CDMA sim and it is working fine. I have not received any notification or sms for any details regarding stopping the service.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2016)

vidhubhushan said:


> i have been using a post paid CDMA voice connection since March 2003 and it is still working. they have sent me a free 4G SIM which i have registered using IVR. the deadlines are gone and the network is still working - just checked at 11.13AM 02 June 2016 at Lucknow UP (E).
> 
> you can visit any Reliance Mini Store / mobile store and ask there. they will help in migrating. can't say anything about the number as the service is stopped. as per their CC, if we migrate to 4G before stoppage, we will retain the number.



Migration is easy now as reliance has now put it on their website. All you need to do is get a hold of Reliance 4G sim. tried with a local Reliance store and they don't have 4G sim. Tried another they asked Rs. 400 for the same though I know Rel. 4G sim is available for Rs. 26.

BTW, those who are getting Rel. 4G sim make sure it's manufactured on 05/16 not 04/16 as 04/16 batches have problem with internet connectivity which needs a patch to be fixed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 6, 2016)

now getting al signals in cdma handset but no call possible. inserted sim in my old n73ME and it asked "allow sim card update". i said yes and phone conked. after hard reset, it switched on but switches off as soon as i insert reliance 4g sim in it. thinking of buying LYF flame 1 at 5499 today. 
the sim is packed on 04/16. so what sort of patch is needed and from where?



topgear said:


> Migration is easy now as reliance has now put it on their website. All you need to do is get a hold of Reliance 4G sim. tried with a local Reliance store and they don't have 4G sim. Tried another they asked Rs. 400 for the same though I know Rel. 4G sim is available for Rs. 26.
> 
> BTW, those who are getting Rel. 4G sim make sure it's manufactured on 05/16 not 04/16 as 04/16 batches have problem with internet connectivity which needs a patch to be fixed.


----------



## dissel (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone at Kolkata using Reliance Jio 4G ? If Yes - please share your thoughts.


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2016)

vidhubhushan said:


> now getting al signals in cdma handset but no call possible. inserted sim in my old n73ME and it asked "allow sim card update". i said yes and phone conked. after hard reset, it switched on but switches off as soon as i insert reliance 4g sim in it. thinking of buying LYF flame 1 at 5499 today.
> the sim is packed on 04/16. so what sort of patch is needed and from where?



For the patch you need to visit Reliance store .. stores having SIM reader can do this patching work in just a minute.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 7, 2016)

topgear said:


> For the patch you need to visit Reliance store .. stores having SIM reader can do this patching work in just a minute.



thanks buddy. it appears your problem got solved. 
i am going to surrender the connection most probably in a day or two as i am told VoLTE is not on their agenda.


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2016)

Nah, I've not migrated to Reliance 4G as the platform is not mature enough yet. So for now will wait for a month may be two.


----------



## swatkats (Jun 8, 2016)

topgear said:


> Nah, I've not migrated to Reliance 4G as the platform is not mature enough yet. So for now will wait for a month may be two.


Rcom is useless unless you have your family or friends on the same network (Unlimited calls).
 Migration process was handled immaturely while keeping the connection down for more than 1 day. 

4G plans :bye_NF:


*i.imgur.com/HAolxlV.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2016)

Reliance 4 G and Reliance Jio 4g has different plans ? :scared_NF:


----------



## dissel (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^ Looks like it and this is new to me also :sad_NF:

Thought Jio is the one - but... !!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2016)

No they are different .. It's actually Rcom 4G [ Anil Ambani  - Reliance Communications ] and Reliance Jio [ Mukesh Ambani - Reliance Jio Infocom ] and you can't register with one sim on anther's network - though there's a talking of spectrum sharing between both is going on.


----------



## dissel (Jun 9, 2016)

topgear said:


> No they are different .. It's actually Rcom 4G [ Anil Ambani  - Reliance Communications ] and Reliance Jio [ Mukesh Ambani - Reliance Jio Infocom ] and you can't register with one sim on anther's network - though there's a talking of spectrum sharing between both is going on.



Thanks Topgear for details, didn't know that - Registered for Jio and got invitation (Greedy due to unlimited 3 months offer ) - but some people other forum facing serious issue with Jio, until everything shorted out (I mean commercial launch) I don't want to go in the middle of the two brothers fight and become victim.

--------------------------
YouTube Video Review (GeekyRanjit) Shows at Hyderabad Max 36 Mbps and Lowest 3 Mbps Data Speed.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 11, 2016)

dissel said:


> Thanks Topgear for details, didn't know that - Registered for Jio and got invitation (Greedy due to unlimited 3 months offer ) - but some people other forum facing serious issue with Jio, until everything shorted out (I mean commercial launch)* I don't want to go in the middle of the two brothers fight and become victim.*
> 
> --------------------------
> YouTube Video Review (GeekyRanjit) Shows at Hyderabad Max 36 Mbps and Lowest 3 Mbps Data Speed.



Lol @ the bold part.
I am wondering if their unlimited data service will stay!?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 14, 2016)

montsa007 said:


> Lol @ the bold part.
> I am wondering if their unlimited data service will stay!?



i don't think it will. right now they are testing the network and when its available commercially / launched, then plans and restrictions will come.


----------

